# Nintendo 3DS = $300! Will you go for it?



## MaxCoyote (Dec 12, 2010)

So, if the price of the 3DS in North America ends up being the same as the list price for the 3DS in Japan, we would be looking at a good $300 a pop. 

My question is to you, would you be willing to pay that much when it comes out? A price that's more then a PS3 or a Xbox?

I personally will be saving for it. $300 is the most i've ever heard of for a handheald gaming device, but the 3DS really looks amazing.

Opinions on the 3DS price.

EDIT:  *If all you're gonna do is post "nope" or "yep" then just vote on the poll and save us the spam. Thanks!*


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 12, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Dec 12, 2010)

No because in 8 months they're going to make the huge ass version fo the 3DS....

Oh and I won't be buying that either, cause it'll just get trumped by their next item in their DS line of shit another 8 months after that.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 12, 2010)

I wouldn't pay console price for a handheld. I wouldn't even pay half that for it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 12, 2010)

Can by a console system for that much.(even less)
 This thing better be worth it.  Even the PSP cheaper than that.

I will wait before making a decision, to see if it worth it or not.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 12, 2010)

Nope. Wouldn't even get one if it was $30. Well... maybe if I could resell it for $300. lol I don't care for most game systems.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 12, 2010)

I couldn't buy the DS when it was $150, why the fuck would I get a DS twice that price?


----------



## LLiz (Dec 12, 2010)

MaxCoyote said:


> So, if the price of the 3DS in North America ends up being the same as the list price for the 3DS in Japan, we would be looking at a good $300 a pop.


 
If it ends up costing US$300, then it'll cost US$400 here in Australia, so don't feel too bad. 

I answered "Don't know / maybe" but I think in all probability I will end up buying one, I'll be curious one day, so I'll play one at a games shop, and I'll end up buying one. 
I am pretty excited about it TBH.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2010)

It's worth every penny.


----------



## death-metal-furry (Dec 12, 2010)

dont see the point cause i would only buy it for the pokemon series and someone would probably put it on an emulater or something like that


----------



## LLiz (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anybody know whether it will be region unlocked?
Because I might buy one while in China (if available)

PS. Nope, release date is 26 Feb in Japan, I'll be well and truly home from China by then.


----------



## Corto (Dec 12, 2010)

No. That's the current price of a PS3, the go-to console when it comes to talking about expensive shit. 
Then againt, it's mostly because here it'll probably cost around 600 dollars. 300 don't seem too much to me, that's about the price of a new PSP or DS here right now (I got my used PSP for about 200 bucks).


----------



## Attaman (Dec 12, 2010)

Depends on what line-up it has, performance, and so on.

I don't buy a PS3 because, frankly, its exclusive line-up is shit to me (see my comment in the VGA thread about how it appeals to practically every genre that I am uninterested in [FPS' for FPS' sake, Dynasty Warrior-like, Fighting, jRPG Cutscene Hell, etcetera]).  360 has a few games that I might be interested in... but to my understanding the current price on the games I like wouldn't even match the price of the 360 at the moment (and many also have PC / cross-platform availability, plus the whole issue with PS3 applying to 360).  Wii I have because I managed to get it at half-price, so I've managed to acquire my money's worth in a few games quite handily (because when you have to make up about $125 value in games, it's not that hard to find 2-4 good games).

3DS, right now, has an appeal for Megaman Legends 3.  The other titles so far I haven't been paying too many attention to (I can borrow my brother in law's 64 or GC versions of Ocarina already, the New!Resident Evil games just don't appeal, I haven't seen too much of the launch list).  $350 for one game does not make up one's price.  Now, the fact that I can add DS games in as well makes it up somewhat... but that's only about $80-$120 at this time considering price drops on the older games, that I don't need duplicates (See:  Pokemon Red remake followed by Pokemon Gold remake followed by New!Area plus...), I didn't buy a full-price DS for a similar reason to the other consoles (Not making my money back with it in entertainment value), and so on. 

  It's bad that most of my game money's going towards looking for a functional XBox (not 360, XBox) with a proper DVD drive so I can play Game-of-the-Year Edition, old PSX games (Oh, and trying to find memory cards that aren't half-assed or shit, the two I bought online a few months ago died within a week leaving me with only my old double-card again), GC games (Still need to acquire Melee), a few more XBox-and-older games (If I could get my hands on a reasonably priced Tomba! game..), and so on.  Modern games just aren't appealing as much as they use to.  Think about '04-'05 was about the time my interest in the industry plateau'd.


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 12, 2010)

Hell fucking no.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll wait for the one with lazers and a dick massager.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Dec 12, 2010)

Naw man. I'll wait until I can get it used on the cheap, like every piece of electronics I've purchased over the past four years.

That said, it does look pretty damn sexy. I mean fuck anyone who says kid icarus isn't a good looking game.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 12, 2010)

Not really planning on it, at least not until I can see it for myself. Probably won't even get it then either, I'll just wait until exclusives pop up I really want pop up.



Scotty1700 said:


> No because in 8 months they're going to make the huge ass version fo the 3DS....
> 
> Oh and I won't be buying that either, cause it'll just get trumped by their next item in their DS line of shit another 8 months after that.


 
Have fun in the stone age, my friend.


----------



## Willow (Dec 12, 2010)

I didn't get my DS Lite until after the price dropped a little. So I'll wait.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 12, 2010)

If it follows in the steps of the last over priced console it won't have any games... so tough call since they're remaking Starfox 64 for it.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 13, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 13, 2010)

Ha, definitly not.


----------



## A10pex (Jan 7, 2011)

A report from nintendo actually says that the reason why the company hasn't set a set a date for it yet is because they're trying to get a price for the average consumer. In other words it's probably going to be 200 to 250


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

no way
i don't buy anything that costs $300


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2011)

amazon.fr listed it for 250â‚¬ for a while...
anyhow, its a big maybe for me. thats a lot of money...


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 7, 2011)

They're probably going to announce the price at conference they're planning on the... 19th I believe.

Edit: Among other things...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 8, 2011)

That doesn't cost more than an xbox. A used one, maybe.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 8, 2011)

Fuck that.  I can get a PS2 for $50 (though I won't because my eight-year-old brick is amazing).  I'll wait for a year until the price drops and the bugs are fixed.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 8, 2011)

Grycho said:


> That doesn't cost more than an xbox. A used one, maybe.


 
Yo.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 8, 2011)

Anybody else suitably impressed by it's 3ish hours of game life? And it's equal amount of time to fully charge? :v

(Also, even a used 360 typically ranges 180-230$, and this thing looks to be 250-300$)


----------



## Zydala (Jan 8, 2011)

300 is steep.

But... but Layton... is a launch title... ;_________;


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 8, 2011)

I will get the 3DS, but i'll probably get it on My Birthday (July 9th)


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 8, 2011)

rather use that for gas money.  
or drugs.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 8, 2011)

Why not visit this blog: http://nintendo3dsblog.com/


----------



## Willow (Jan 8, 2011)

Zydala said:


> 300 is steep.
> 
> But... but Layton... is a launch title... ;_________;


 It is?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Anybody else suitably impressed by it's 3ish hours of game life? And it's equal amount of time to fully charge? :v


 *3-5 hours. 

Not whatever


----------



## Hunter (Jan 8, 2011)

i was initialy considering it but resently i havent toutch my ds much so if the trend continues ,i wont have an need of a 3ds

it realy depends what kind of perks i get for my 300$ such as bundled games and aps.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll be getting one for so I can play MGS3 and Chaos Theory while I commute.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 9, 2011)

Willow said:


> It is?


 
Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle (english name pending)

hggggggggh ;_;


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 9, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> Why not visit this blog: http://nintendo3dsblog.com/


 
I can think of 300 reasons not to.

#1 Cyberfox promotes it.
#2-300, see #1.


----------



## Mukavich (Jan 9, 2011)

Heh.  Balls no.

For 300 bucks, I could get new hard drives for my computer, or a console system, or a few new computer games.  Or maybe some new camera stuff.  I might go for the DSI, or a DS lite, but that's just because my normal DS is starting to crap out on me.  Until I see what the 3DS is capable of (In Person!), and until the price goes down by at least 50%, I'm not even gonna think about getting the thing.


----------



## NorbyOtter (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh bloody 'ell, the PS3 was 750 bucks here not much long ago, I can see the 3DS costing $500 or even more. Yet I hope I'm very, very wrong. And then we have the games themselves... Just no.


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

Mukavich said:


> Heh.  Balls no.
> 
> For 300 bucks, I could get new hard drives for my computer, or a console system, or a few new computer games.  Or maybe some new camera stuff.  I might go for the DSI, or a DS lite, but that's just because my normal DS is starting to crap out on me.  Until I see what the 3DS is capable of (In Person!), and until the price goes down by at least 50%, I'm not even gonna think about getting the thing.


 to paraphrase yahtzee
the 3ds relies on a concept that is intrinsically impossible to advertise
so i second this


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> *3-5 hours.
> 
> Not whatever


 
It *IS* a handheld. A lot of people tend to forget that handheld games and game systems are meant to be able to be played in short bursts.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 9, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I can think of 300 reasons not to.
> 
> #1 Cyberfox promotes it.
> #2-300, see #1.



PPL, Ignore this clown
He makes everyone miserable and distorts people's opinions


----------



## Smelge (Jan 9, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> PPL, Ignore this clown
> He makes everyone miserable and distorts people's opinions


 
I quite enjoyed it.

Quiet down, Skippy.


----------



## Atona (Jan 9, 2011)

Only if a couple of things are addressed:

- No horse shit online gaming where you both have to enter in 16 digits and try to connect
- Actual usage of the mic
- Better internet support for all kinds of different types of wireless
- A better multiplayer experience in general.

And that's after the price drops or this thing proves to do something amazing.

  Nintendo is always trying to shove playing with my friends down my throat, why are they trying so hard to keep us from connecting? This isn't the 90s anymore where it's acceptable to have a 1 on 1 chat where you choose a response from a drop-down menu, but I understand their desire to protect kids and idiots. Let's find a happy medium, please?




NorbyOtter said:


> Oh bloody 'ell



( â‰–âˆ€â‰–)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 10, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> PPL, Ignore this clown
> He makes everyone miserable and distorts people's opinions


 
Oh stop, you're making me blush! (Don't stop, I love it.)



Atona said:


> Nintendo is always trying to shove playing with my friends down my throat, why are they trying so hard to keep us from connecting? This isn't the 90s anymore where it's acceptable to have a 1 on 1 chat where you choose a response from a drop-down menu, but I understand their desire to protect kids and idiots. Let's find a happy medium, please?



This perplexed me sorta too. 

Take the Wii for example: they want everyone to buy it, but they have the most difficult way of interacting with others. The hell? The 'friend code' thing boggles me. I can see that working along side a standard general multiplayer, but having that as basically the /only/ multiplayer is quite offputting.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 10, 2011)

Calling it now, FFVI 3D or/and FFVII 3D


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder if you guys would be complaining about testosterone-crazed PvPenises like those who contaminate every other multiplayer game on the market and start saying "Play with friends or dont' play at all".


----------



## Atona (Jan 10, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I wonder if you guys would be complaining about testosterone-crazed PvPenises like those who contaminate every other multiplayer game on the market and start saying "Play with friends or dont' play at all".


 
Of course I would be. I enjoy and respect both single player and multiplayer games even if they're exclusively one or the other.
 but Nintendo is trying to sell social consoles. And from a social console, you'd expect good internet support, right? 
I understand that the image is geared more towards having fun with the people you want to play with in the same room, but what they're trying to defeat is the idea that video games are something you play alone in the dark for hours at a time (which is the best way, but whatever.) So why are they resisting easy communication and connectivity?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't game on handhelds to begin with, so no. 
No chances for me to. When I'm 'commuting' I'm the one _driving_, when I'm in a waiting room I'm the one about to be seen, etc. 
$300 could also be put to much better use in upgrading my gaming PC, gas money, food, movies, and even MORE games.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 10, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> FFVII 3D


 
The horrid deafening din of the FF fags squealing like 12 year old girls at a Justin Timberlake concert would knock airplanes out of the sky and reverse river flows.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 10, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The horrid deafening din of the FF fags squealing like 12 year old girls at a Justin Timberlake concert would knock airplanes out of the sky and reverse river flows.


 *Justin Bieber


----------



## CaptainNico (Jan 10, 2011)

Yesss, day one purchase for me. Professor Layton, Paper Mario, OoT remake, Tales of the Abyss on-the-go, lots of other stuff - I really can't live without this. Well I can, but I want it bad.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 10, 2011)

^ Unless the 3DS region-free, chances are Tales of the Abyss on the 3DS isn't going to be released out here. 



Tycho said:


> The horrid deafening din of the FF fags squealing like 12 year old girls at a Justin Timberlake concert would knock airplanes out of the sky and reverse river flows.



The haters would be even more vocal - if it is announced, they'll quickly get torches and murder everyone because Final Fantasy VII's fanbase is subject to severe anti-fandom control. 

Half life 2: Episode 3 finally being released owuld cause that.


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Half life 2: Episode 3 finally being released owuld cause that.


 that game is the new dnf


----------



## Tycho (Jan 11, 2011)

Love! said:


> that game is the new dnf


 
Gabe Newell revels in the anguish of HL fans.

"YESSSSS, HOW BAD DO YOU WANT IT? YESSSSS, CRY FOR ME, BEG FOR ME! SACRIFICE MORE POTATO CHIPS AND MOUNTAIN DEW ON MY ALTAR!"


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 11, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ Unless the 3DS region-free, chances are Tales of the Abyss on the 3DS isn't going to be released out here.


 
the nintendo support confirmed today that the 3DS will NOT be region free .__.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 11, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> the nintendo support confirmed today that the 3DS will NOT be region free .__.


 
And this one huge step forward, takes another step backwards :l


----------



## RockTheFur (Jan 11, 2011)

NERP.
See what I did there? I was original.
Seriously, I don't think so.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 11, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> the nintendo support confirmed today that the 3DS will NOT be region free .__.


 
Wow. There goes perhaps the single greatest feature of the Nintendo DS. I'm still slightly confused by why anyone cares about region locking, aside from lining their pockets a little more. I get that there can be licensing issues involved there, but if you purchase something while in Japan, and then go to America or Europe, why are you artificially forced to use Japanese consoles/players? How about the other way around? The only way it makes sense is greed.

Of course, Nintendo is like any other company anyway. However, they COULD have done this with the DS, but didn't. Why reverse that now?


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm getting this probably because of the new Paper Mario, Kingdom Hearts and remake of MGS3 (seeing how my PS2 went Kaput a couple of days ago)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 11, 2011)

DSi and DSXL were region locked.

You guys didn't see this shit coming?

Good God.

Also, Tales of the Abyss 3D will be a straight port and it will be release in Europe and not for us.

Just like ToE psp.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 11, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Also, Tales of the Abyss 3D will be a straight port and it will be release in Europe and not for us.
> 
> Just like ToE psp.


 
why do they do this thing


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> why do they do this thing


 It's Namco


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 12, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Also, Tales of the Abyss 3D will be a straight port and it will be release in Europe and not for us.


 
Well as nice as it is that they're actually sending the game to Europe.

Namco? Wanna send Tales of Legendia over their way, too?


----------



## Wandering_one (Jan 12, 2011)

At this point, no. $300 is far too much for a system whose sole claim to fame is a gimmick that has yet to be properly scrutinized (along with some better graphics). Even though the Phoenix Wright/Professor Layton crossover looks good, it is just one game. I can wait a few years for the price to go down or for the obligatory better, slimmer version to come out.

Meanwhile, I still have my DS for all my portable gaming needs along with the occasional PSP game.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 12, 2011)

^ That is actually something that kills me. We pretty much all know there'll be a 3DS Lite coming. Bigger, brighter screen, slimmer body, and a few extra hours of life or some shit.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 12, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> ^ That is actually something that kills me. We pretty much all know there'll be a 3DS Lite coming. Bigger, brighter screen, slimmer body, and a few extra hours of life or some shit.


 
But do you want to wait two years for that? 

Chances are the better battery's going to be the selling point of the 3DS2 or whatever. My guess is the battery has a short life because they don't want to risk jacking up the price too much by giving it a better battery with today's technology. :S It's expensive enough as is.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 12, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> But do you want to wait two years for that?
> 
> Chances are the better battery's going to be the selling point of the 3DS2 or whatever. My guess is the battery has a short life because they don't want to risk jacking up the price too much by giving it a better battery with today's technology. :S It's expensive enough as is.


 
I don't want the device at all, it's gimmicky to me, and 3D is not a big thing for me. 

In 1 year, the technology will be a lot better than it is now - In 2 years, it will be far more impressive than it is now. I would rather wait until 3D is more solid before I jump on the bandwagon - And first adopters almost always get burned in the ass...and wallet.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 12, 2011)

Seeing that each is made with 7 liters of pixie blood mixed with leprechaun bones, I have to buy it. It is magic.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Jan 13, 2011)

I certainly want one for Metal Gear Solid 3DS alone, but I think 300$ is a little much. But once possible to develop homebrew for it, that pretty much seals the deal for me.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd buy one after the next generation comes out, giving them time to work out flaws they missed on first gen, I'd place alot of trade against it tho, to knock down the price as much as possible. 

I imagine places like gamestop will be having a deal where you trade in your older DSI and get more credit than normal if toward the new 3DS


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 16, 2011)

Atona said:


> what they're trying to defeat is the idea that video games are something you play alone in the dark for hours at a time (which is the best way, but whatever.)


 
Yeah, and they're doing this by creating games dumbed down to the point that no one would _want_ to play them for hours at a time, which is sorta how you know a game is actually good. That's why they're obsessed with motion controls and 3D and all that, because they know there's nothing else about the games themselves that couldn't be played on a _browser_ for free somewhere else. Seriously, all they're doing is the corporate version of taking their ball and going home just because Sony and Microsoft kicked their asses at the actual *game* business; the "we're not a company catering to nerdy faggots anymore" press conference a while back not exactly giving the impression they aren't genuinely butthurt...

I was actually kinda stoked about the idea behind this when it was first announced, but then I remembered I was stoked about Wii at first, which I have yet to get and at this point know for all but certain I won't. The idea of 3D at home is still appealing to me, especially utilized in gaming. But here's the problem. Nope, it's not that it's on a smaller screen. It's not the price - $300 is still a hell of a lot more affordable than many luxury items, like, say, the HDTV I'd love to have to get the most out of the console games I already play. It's that as much as I know Nintendo would love to be able to be the first to say they brought 3D to people's homes affordably and effectively, they love their own cynicism even more, like any corporation. Not every title will _have_ to be 3D for them to be able to make that claim, or even most of them. And they *will* cut corners on the games themselves for the sake of them being *"In 3D!"*, just as they did with motion controls, and like the movie industry already does now with its own 3D releases. And they'll do this because their shareholders are breathing down their necks, telling them "this had better fucking work" (read: we'd better see increased profits, but don't think for a second a much bigger budget is worth the risk). Come on, it's Japan. People will literally pressure other people into committing suicide, if they don't of their own volition if this fails. Maybe that's how Nintendo should start marketing their products - "Please buy this so we don't kill ourselves" because the nostalgia wave they've been riding on for the past decade and some change doesn't seem to be cutting it anymore, judging by this thread...

I'm sure just like Wii and DS, this will sell enough to justify Nintendo's continued existence as, just as they did with one or both previous products, millions of people take a gamble on a gimmick, and tell themselves it paid off, rationalizing every shovelware release and title that doesn't even scrape the surface of the new-fangled features. That's who they're sell their product to now, not nerdy faggots like me, right? What could they possibly want _my_ business for...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 19, 2011)

sooo, official price will be $249 and it will be released on march 27th in the USA. nintendo confirmed that on their 3DS event.
what do you think? will you get it?

edit: in europe it will be available on march 25th for 249â‚¬. at the current exchange rate thats $331 so stop complaining, americans! XP

edit2: holy shite... friendcodes for games are gone |3 you now only have to exchange the codes for the system itself and thats it! =D


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 19, 2011)

50$ less than what the OP presumed, I think it's still a large "no". 

Also, why don't they give up the "code" system entirely :v? I know they're retro, but that way is simply, shit.

Still won't get it though. I'd think about it, for 75-115$ (like it will be next year when they launch the next one).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 20, 2011)

And nobody cares what you think Dire.

Nobody.

Anyways, I'm getting that Aqua Blue 3DS.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm still waiting on Nintendo's Official Product Slogan:

THE 3DS!

_Because if Nintendogs in 3D isn't enough to make you shell out $250, maybe paying for a bunch of games you've already played will!_


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, TtS, I already played Mega Man Legends 3.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 20, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I do not care what you think Dire.
> 
> Anyways, I'm wasting my money on a mini-rehash handheld, that is the Aqua Blue 3DS.



Fixed


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 20, 2011)

How is the 3DS rehash?

And from what exactly?

We're dealing with a whole new/better hardware.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope, I don't like Nintendo


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 20, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> And nobody cares what you think Dire.
> 
> Nobody.
> 
> Anyways, I'm getting that Aqua Blue 3DS.


 
yeah ill probably get that one, too! id love to have it in green but what can ya do 



Lastdirewolf said:


> 50$ less than what the OP presumed, I think it's still a large "no".
> 
> Also, why don't they give up the "code" system entirely :v? I know they're retro, but that way is simply, shit.
> 
> Still won't get it though. I'd think about it, for 75-115$ (like it will be next year when they launch the next one).


 
75 bucks? im sorry but that is just stupid... its no rehash, its an all new system.
the lineup for the launch is kinda weak, i give you that. but with the insane popularity of the regular DS line this is bound to change very quickly!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 20, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, TtS, I already played Mega Man Legends 3.


 
Which is going to be released...we have no fucking clue.

So are you going to buy it on launch day for the prospect of Mega Man Legends 3 sometime before they announce the 3DS2 8 months from now?  It'll be the most technologically advanced paperweight you've ever owned.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 22, 2011)

i would buy it. its a cool piece of technology and like most Nintendo equipment there will be mods that you can do to make it even more affordable. with the money i saved from buying an R4 i definitely can afford a 3ds


----------

